# Humminbird SMARTCAST RF25E



## strawinski (20. September 2010)

wollte mir das obige Lot kaufen.der grund ist einfach. ich möchte nur vom ufer mit der Angel den grund absuchen auf strukturen. das gleich vom boot aus.....
habe kein interesse daran riesengerät an und abzubauen, das ist mir zu unflexibel......

wie ist in diesem bereich die erfahrung, falls ihr eine habt?
also natürlich keine vergleiche mit hochleistungsloten.
einfach nur wie die sicht ist und was es mit den Fischsymbolen auf sich hat.....
der preis von ca. 180€ wäre für mich gerechtfertigt, wenn man flexibel damit arbeiten kann und bis 30m entfernung den boden erkunden kann.

danke für die antworten im vorfeld


----------



## NickAdams (20. September 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SMARTCAST RF25E*

Das Humminbird hatte ich mal, allerdings wurden mir die 30m Reichweite schnell zu wenig und ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass sie nicht immer erreicht wurden. Bin dann auf das Empire DT 05 umgestiegen, das eine bedeutend größere Reichweite von über 70 Metern hat und bin damit voll zufrieden. Auch das Empire FC60X ist hervorragend, ein Bekannter von mir fischt mit ihm. Die beiden Geräte sind auch preislich interessanter.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Koalabaer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SMARTCAST RF25E*

hier mal mein Vergleich von damals: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120211&highlight=FC60X&page=5

Gruß Jörg


----------



## strawinski (20. September 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SMARTCAST RF25E*

danke Jörg...habe erst spät gesehen,das es soviele threads schon gibt...hab schon verweifelt, wie ich ein festgerät umgehen kann...wußte nicht das es die schon seit paar jahren gibt und soviel fans hat....

wie ich es herauslese ist es eigentlich egal welches man nimmt, weil die bauweise, funktion ziemlich gleich ist. nur der eine will 70 m, der andere bessere fischsicheln.....wie ist dann der preisunterschied von 210€ (SMARTCAST RF25E )auf 90€(Freecast FC 60) zu rechtfertigen, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht überwältigend verschieden sind?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SMARTCAST RF25E*



strawinski schrieb:


> habe erst spät gesehen,das es soviele threads schon gibt...hab schon verweifelt, wie ich ein festgerät umgehen kann...



Bitte noch mal die Erfahrungen durchlesen.Ersetzen können diese ,,FUN-Echos''andere garantiert nicht!

Mein Fazit: Tiefenerkundung im Teich/See super,Bodenerkennung beim kleinen Display ebenso wie Fischerkennung ,,ungenügend''

diese Echolote erleichtern dir das loten von der Genauigkeit und Zeit um einiges.

PS: noch mal nachdenken...nicht das du anschließend enttäuscht über die Möglichkeiten dieser Teile bist.

Gruß Jörg


----------

